# Awesome Hardtails!!



## fr.dh.dj (Aug 23, 2006)

who thinks they have the coolest big hit hardtail????

mines an iron horse yakuz bakuto

awesome bike but i think u cn do better

leave pics plz


----------



## 2004haroX2 (Mar 4, 2005)

wheres your pic ?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

*03 balfa*

i love this bike. this is the only pic i can find. i don't know what you define as big hit HT, but i take this bike _almost_ anywhere i take my FR bike...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Mine is............... definitely not the most awesome. It is ok, however. The frame is kickass, but its got crappy components. I hope to upgrade the fork to a z1 sport or something similar soon...
Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Mine is............... definitely not the most awesome. It is ok, however. The frame is kickass, but its got crappy components. I hope to upgrade the fork to a z1 sport or something similar soon...
> Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira


The frame on that looks like the one Specialized use for their Hardrock, guess its in medium size huh?  Tho I know that Diamondback also has the same frame as the HR on their "Response" model.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ace_ventura said:


> The frame on that looks like the one Specialized use for their Hardrock, guess its in medium size huh?  Tho I know that Diamondback also has the same frame as the HR on their "Response" model.


Its pretty different actually....
Its got 1.5 headtube, many gussets, beefy tubes, etc. It may look similar at distance, but its very different up close. Its a lot heavier too


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You cant compare a Hardrock and a Chimpira. The chimpira has oversize chainstay, 1.5 headtube, reinforced/gussets everywhere, really bombproof.


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Mmmm


----------



## fr.dh.dj (Aug 23, 2006)

thats nice bike righ there ^^^^


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

*Gotta love the customs, nemesis project & dobermann*

I've got a nemesis project streetfighter, in "chick magnet green" as brad says, and newly added is a Transluscent black Dobermann Molosse.

The Molosse is my do everything bike so I'll call it my big hit bike, it weighs in at 6.5 lbs for the frame so it should hold up, I'm gonna run it geared with an E13 guide and a Pike up front, its also gonna roll on 2.5 minions hopefully

Neither pic is my molosse, I'll post pics of my actual one when the frame arrives in a few days, mines basically the same frame as the red one, with the color of the other one.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

wheres ECH when you need him..


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

How do you post pics.


----------



## =[Ezekiel]= (Oct 11, 2006)

My Planet X is pretty burls. the drive train on the other hand blows. the Frame has taken a 8ft drop at Maple Ridge with my 200lbs lard-o-butt on it and been fine.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Lickqid said:


> I've got a nemesis project streetfighter, in "chick magnet green" as brad says, and newly added is a Transluscent black Dobermann Molosse.
> .


Damm a Nemesis Project and a Dobermann now that's big pimpin

Post some pic's of your Streetfighter  
it's funny you dug up the chick magnet green comment , the glittery green reminds them of money , then they see the gold and it's all over they can't stop looking ... chick magnet geen

I also call it Godzilla Green ... my personal favorite name for the color !


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

My HT is the big hit,stronger then any of the bikes shown on here.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

=[Ezekiel]= said:


> My Planet X is pretty burls. the drive train on the other hand blows. the Frame has taken a 8ft drop at Maple Ridge with my 200lbs lard-o-butt on it and been fine.


planet x's rock


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Damm a Nemesis Project and a Dobermann now that's big pimpin
> 
> Post some pic's of your Streetfighter
> it's funny you dug up the chick magnet green comment , the glittery green reminds them of money , then they see the gold and it's all over they can't stop looking ... chick magnet geen
> ...


exactly, why have a full sus that turns into a money pit when you can have two sick HTs. Here are some pics of the streetfighter, though they don't do the paint job justice at all, the best ones of the paint job are from the thread I dug up the comment from:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=51869

but I'll post the pics of mine anyways.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been thinking that my Banshee Scirocco is pretty awsome for what I do now but this is really something:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=238291


----------



## ColinBelisle (Oct 4, 2006)

here is my all around bike, about 31 lbs

colin


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Mine was alright....


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

Lickqid said:


> exactly, why have a full sus that turns into a money pit when you can have two sick HTs. Here are some pics of the streetfighter, though they don't do the paint job justice at all, the best ones of the paint job are from the thread I dug up the comment from:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=51869
> 
> but I'll post the pics of mine anyways.


insanely awesome bike! sick frame and paint!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

How about my '03 Hardrock? Does that count? Although, its more of a BigShit bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

my baby, crank the fork up to 140 and your ready to do some freeriding.

frame: STP
Fork: Rockshox Pike 426
wheels:saint hubs on 36h rhynolites
cranks:raceface evolve dh
bars: raceface diablous
brake:avid bb7


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Imperial said:


> My HT is the big hit,stronger then any of the bikes shown on here.


Psshhtt. You only wish yours could handle mine


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

haha nicely done


----------



## i_suck (Jun 22, 2006)

This is a older pic but ill get the new one up tomarrow or so. Here are the current specs

Frame: 2005(i think) haro excape 8.3
Rear wheel: bontrager select
Rear shifter: XTR
Seatpost:easten
Seat: WTB rocket( i think)
Bottom bracket: tru-avati holwitzer
Cranks: king earl cranks
Stem:big earl over sized
Bars: King earl cut down 2 inches
Pedels: drive magneisum
Fork:2006 rock shox recon 351 with u-turn
Brakes:hayes mx-2
Rotors: rock werx
Brake levers: shimano deore
Tires: conntinetal vertical


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

everything is nuke proof, cept fork  dun worry, I'm working on a beffier fork for the front.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Mine is............... definitely not the most awesome. It is ok, however. The frame is kickass, but its got crappy components. I hope to upgrade the fork to a z1 sport or something similar soon...
> Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira


sweet bike, is that the 15" frame ? a few posts down is mine, but its a 17" I almost want to get a chimpera in the 15" size for jumping, such a beefy frame.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

The bike that started it all.

Kona Chute.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

This was mine for a short while


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

when i get a new hard tail ima get rumble 
really like that bike


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

my identti at its full sickness...now its setup wit outlaws and SS.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

It can't get any sicker than that... or scarryer..


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

masterjako,was there something wrong with the dee max's?...have you ridden the outlawas enough to say how they compare?


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

*2005 Gf Ged Saint*

I will have to get a pic of my bike but it components are:

GARY FISHER GED 2005
FRAME: Bigg'ns 6061 straight gauge aluminum | Reinforced headtube | Box section top & downtubes | Manipulated seat & chainstays | Cold-forged dropouts
FORK: Marzocchi Drop Off 3 | 130mm travel
HEADSET: Mallet Aheadset | Semi-cartridge | Sealed
*BOTTOM BRACKET: Shimano Saint*
*CRANK: Shimano Saint M800-2 175*
PEDALS: Alloy BMX platform
*REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Saint M800 SS*
*SHIFTER: Shimano Saint M800 Rr*
CASSETTE: SRAM PG950 | 11-34 | 9spd
*CHAIN: SRAM PC-971 9spd*
FRONT HUB: Shimano M525 disc
FRONT RIM: Sun Ryno Lite
SPOKES: 14G Stainless Steel
*REAR HUB: Shimano Saint M800*
REAR RIM: Sun Ryno Lite
TYRES: Bontrager Big Earl K 26x2.5 Folding
FRONT BRAKE: Hayes HFX-9 hydraulic disc | 8" rotor
*REAR BRAKE: Hayes HFX-9 hydraulic disc | 6" rotor (Saint SM-RT80S)*
BRAKE LEVERS: Hayes HFX-9 hydraulic disc
HANDLEBAR: Bontrager Big Earl OS Riser
STEM: Bontrager Big Earl | 10d rise
GRIPS: Bontrager Earl Lock-On
*SADDLE: WTB Power V Team
*SEATPOST:Bontrager Select
*CHAINGUIDE/BASHGUARD: e.thirteen STP*

I'll post pics soon...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

another Nemesis Project for good measure

26" Secret Agent


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> another Nemesis Project for good measure
> 
> 26" Secret Agent


Wow! That thing is looking SSSSSSSSSSsick.


----------



## panthro (Feb 1, 2004)

*2006 MC Rumble*

My favorite hardtail I have ever ridden.


----------



## Smiffman (Jan 1, 2005)

ooh yea 

i've broken those forks (manitou stance-- :skep: ) and changed the brakes

i use it for everything so it does big hits aswell especially with the new forks


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Wow! That thing is looking SSSSSSSSSSsick.


Thanks Zach ... It's pretty sweet , I cant get over how easy it is to ride everything on a single speed .


----------



## Whiteyak (Mar 24, 2006)

*my whistler trail bike*

Chromag - Stylus

Steel Hardtail goodness.


----------



## RoccoKlein (Aug 14, 2006)

*here's mine*

hi
this is my first post on the forum....and i want to show you my first bike, a banshee morphine 2007










i got it last weekend and i am itching to use it this weekend on the FR trails here in the Rome area...

some specs:
fork - Rock Shox Domain 318 2007
headset - Azonic World Force
brakes - Formula Oro 18k 2007
gears - SRAM x07 2007
pedals, seatpost, rims, hubs and bar - Funn
crankset - Hussefelt and Howitzer

i plan to use it for FR,DH, dirt, street riding, whatever.....

i hope you like, cuz it makes me drool


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

dd13 said:


> masterjako,was there something wrong with the dee max's?...have you ridden the outlawas enough to say how they compare?


nothing was wrong with the deemax's. just didnt feel confident with them on for street riding.


----------



## PALMEJ1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello everyone, please meet my baby!!!

View attachment 208886


This is the older sibling who moved out about one year ago.ut:


----------



## PALMEJ1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry, I do not think that this picture came through the first time


----------

